# The merged BIEBER thread; for those who feel the need to talk about him.



## Sythen (1 May 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2137691/Marines-pose-Justin-Bieber-t-shirts-Afghanistan-base.html

I know it says Marines and its a British news site, but these guys are most definitely Canadian as they were in my COY overseas. I know all 4 of them lol.

They were originally posted here:

http://imgur.com/a/0foL5


----------



## ModlrMike (1 May 2012)

Easily identified as wearing Canadian AridPat trousers, for those in the know.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2012)

OOpsie.....

Still, well done to the lads who were good sports with this.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2012)

The CSM in me goes :facepalm:

The soldier says  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2012)

At least we know that wherever Justin Bieber gets his shirts made from, they use high quality materials. I have a feeling they needed shears to get those things off.  :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

I'm more than happy that the world believes them to be Royal Marines.   :nod:


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 May 2012)

The weightlifting photo is quite amusing, I must say.
I wonder is Master Bieber can lift a bar?
 :-\


----------



## Haletown (1 May 2012)

Well it is official now. . . .  the ABC's Good Morning America show just featured the photos and tagged them as US Marines.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2012)

Haletown said:
			
		

> Well it is official now. . . .  the ABC's Good Morning America show just featured the photos and tagged them as US Marines.



 :not-again:


----------



## TN2IC (1 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The CSM in me goes :facepalm:
> 
> The soldier says  :rofl: :rofl:



This was just wrong... ha ha ha. :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> This was just wrong... ha ha ha. :facepalm:



What? We MWOs can't have a chuckle too?  ;D


----------



## Haggis (1 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The CSM in me goes :facepalm:
> 
> The soldier says  :rofl: :rofl:



At least they have decent haircuts and are doing PT.  But that moustache makes the RSM in me go .......  :rage:


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

Haggis said:
			
		

> But that moustache makes the RSM in me go .......  :rage:


You're not allowed to question a troop's....uh, preference for _Village People_ music.


----------



## dogger1936 (1 May 2012)

Good ol morale. 

Sythen what roto was this? COP doesn't look familiar.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (1 May 2012)

Roto 9, TF 1-10. The COP was Shkarre.


----------



## Sythen (1 May 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Good ol morale.
> 
> Sythen what roto was this? COP doesn't look familiar.



Ermm.. I think Roto 9? Task Force 1-10 either way. The platoon these gentlemen are in moved COPs at one point, so not 100% sure if it was the new one they built or the one they started out in. Pretty sure it was COP Tombstone just outside PB Shoja. On the outskirts of Nakhonay.

EDIT: 



> Roto 9, TF 1-10. The COP was Shkarre.



So yea it was Tombstone, thought so.. Only ever stopped there as a LAV driver for a few mins here or there so made an educated guess lol


----------



## Towards_the_gap (1 May 2012)

The 'stretcher slide' from the rooftop OP gave it away. 

We considered once at our little corner of Nakhonay Sythen, but more pressing matters got in the way.....


----------



## Sythen (1 May 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> The 'stretcher slide' from the rooftop OP gave it away.
> 
> We considered once at our little corner of Nakhonay Sythen, but more pressing matters got in the way.....



Sadly I kinda miss it there :/ Especially once we were moved to Patricia and never had to go down route Nastia (sp?) again!


----------



## Strike (2 May 2012)

I think I just burned out my retinas.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Dec 2012)

Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



> Alleged Justin Bieber murder plot revealed by convicted killer
> Suspect being extradited to New Mexico, says state corrections department
> CBC News Posted: Dec 12, 2012 6:08 PM ET Last Updated: Dec 12, 2012 10:56 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Jed (13 Dec 2012)

Contemptible, certainly; Comprehensible, yes  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (13 Dec 2012)

But is plotting to Kill Bibber a true crime against society? 
Now now you were all thinking it.


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2012)

Reminds me of what Oscar Levant said when Frank Sinatra Jr. was kidnapped, "They must be music critics."

( Glad that Justin was not harmed. )


----------



## Cui (13 Dec 2012)

You mean there's actually something to castrate?!?!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Apr 2013)

Article Link   ;D

Canadian teen idol Justin Bieber is outraged that the claim he recently submitted to Esquimalt’s Base Orderly Room for the court mounting cost of his Queen’s Diamond Jubilee medal was denied due to poor spelling, grammar, and formatting.

After being presented the prestigious award by Prime Minister Stephen Harper last November, Bieber decided to have the medal court mounted so he could wear it on stage without it falling off during his more intense dance moves. After learning of fellow medal recipients being reimbursed for their court mounting costs, Bieber decided to submit a claim for his mounting costs as well. However, his claim was ultimately denied by CFB by Esquimalt’s BOR.

After a hard day of working in an unknown farmer’s field, Bieber is presented his QDJM by PM Harper

Base Administration Officer, Lt(N) Donna Lawson explained why she personally denied Bieber’s request. “First off, the memo he submitted was written in black sharpie on the back of one of his 8 1/2” x 11” headshots. That’s the incorrect medium for submitting memos. Secondly, Ebonics is not an officially recognized language in the Canadian Armed Forces.” Lawson continued, “Finally, there’s no way the Crown can reimburse Mr. Bieber the amount of ‘an autograph, a kiss on the cheek, and a verse of  One Less Lonely Girl, which is what Bieber claims he paid his tailor for the work.

The Queen's Diamond Jubilee medal is awarded to CAF members and civilians for outstanding citizenship. Or, to those military members without many medals

Although unavailable for comment, Bieber’s publicist issued a press release noting that Bieber was upset with the Canadian Armed Forces’ decision, and is considering a redress of grievance to correct his perceived miscarriage of justice by military bureaucrats.


----------



## Occam (4 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The Queen's Diamond Jubilee medal is awarded to CAF members and civilians for outstanding citizenship. Or, to those military members without many medals



 :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (5 Apr 2013)

I'll second that  :rofl: 

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2013)

My first giggle of the day - thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2013)

Can't make this stuff up....


> Teenage pop star Justin Bieber is taking heat on social media after the Anne Frank House reported he visited the Amsterdam museum and wrote in the guest book he hoped the young Holocaust victim would have been a "belieber," the popular term for his fans.
> 
> A post on Saturday on the Facebook page of the museum said Bieber had visited the previous night and stayed over an hour, along with a group of friends and guards as fans waited outside to "see a glimpse of him."
> 
> ...


Reuters, 14 Apr 13

Here's the Facebook page from Anne Frank house

 :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2013)

:


----------



## Shamrock (14 Apr 2013)

Not like he said he's bigger than Jesus.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Apr 2013)

From fifty three years of this building being dedicated to the memory of a terrified girl, to all about a teenage egomaniac with one stroke of a pen.


----------



## PAdm (14 Apr 2013)

So, so very proud to be a Canadian right now.  Hope he had on his clean overalls at least. :facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2013)

The GG should recind his QDJM. The guy is becoming an embarrassment to the country.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Apr 2013)

Wait until he's a washed up ex-pop star and people are pointing him out drunk and stoned on the streets of Stratford.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Wait until he's a washed up ex-pop star and people are pointing him out drunk and stoned on the streets of Stratford.



He'll probably look like Gary Bussy. Remind me to never buy overalls. They seem to have some sort of effect on your psycie.


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Apr 2013)

The cringe factor on this is off the fricken charts......  :facepalm: 


I hate that little twerp...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (15 Apr 2013)

No one should have expected any less from a juvenile child that has a limp wristed grip on reality at best.


----------



## q_1966 (15 Apr 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The GG should recind his QDJM. The guy is becoming an embarrassment to the country.



Agreed


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Apr 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The GG should recind his QDJM. The guy is becoming an embarrassment to the country.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Apr 2013)

The kid really needs to do a stint in the army, with no media around.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The kid really needs to do a stint in the army, with no media around.


But does the Army realy need him? how about the Navy?


----------



## Sapplicant (15 Apr 2013)

Hey now, his musical has supernatural healing powers. Just last month a man in a wheelchair who was attending one of his shows got up and walked out halfway through the first song.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Apr 2013)

So he's got the same situational awareness as many other 19 year old Canadians.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> But does the Army realy need him? how about the Navy?


Hey now, what did we ever do to you that you'd want to do that to us?   :clubinhand:


----------



## pointfiveoh (15 Apr 2013)

Unbeliebable.  : :facepalm:


----------



## my72jeep (15 Apr 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Hey now, what did we ever do to you that you'd want to do that to us?   :clubinhand:


I don't know maybe it's the earring, it makes him look sailorish. :stirpot:


----------



## bob45 (15 Apr 2013)

Justin Bieber is an a..hole.
A simple and stupid narcissus who does not know what he is talking about.
Next time he goes to an internationally wellknown place he better prepare.
Utterly DUMB

What are beliebers, its German all the way and I hate that.

Having said that I wish you all a nice day.


----------



## pointfiveoh (15 Apr 2013)

bob45 said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber is an a..hole.
> A simple and stupid narcissus who does not know what he is talking about.
> Next time he goes to an internationally wellknown place he better prepare.
> Utterly DUMB
> ...



Well, I'm thoroughly confused.  :-\  did JB run a red light on your street or something? Many of us (myself included) don't like the guy, but I'm interested in the back story of your special hatred, aha.


----------



## PAdm (15 Apr 2013)

bob45 said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber is an a..hole.
> A simple and stupid narcissus who does not know what he is talking about.
> Next time he goes to an internationally wellknown place he better prepare.
> Utterly DUMB
> ...



One of these posts is not like the other.
One of these posts is not the same.
Can you tell me which post is not like the other
By the time I finish my song? ???


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Apr 2013)

The first thing the Bieb needs to do is fire his current PR staff and hire some new people. The ones he has know are a total disaster.


----------



## cupper (15 Apr 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> The first thing the Bieb needs to do is fire his current PR staff and hire some new people. The ones he has know are a total disaster.



You sure that it's the PR people that need to be fired?


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Apr 2013)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## dangerboy (15 Apr 2013)

No matter how stupid his comment was at least he took the time to visit the house, and if because of his visit one of his fans decides to research and learn about Anne Frank and the Holocaust then some good will come out of this.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (16 Apr 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> No matter how stupid his comment was at least he took the time to visit the house, and if because of his visit one of his fans decides to research and learn about Anne Frank and the Holocaust then some good will come out of this.


I don't think anyone would disagree with you. The issue here is the last statement he added in the comment book. Had he left that out, he may have actually garnered a small shard of respect from some for doing exactly as you suggest.

I don't believe I took the time to add to a Justin Bieber (sp?) thread. I need a vacation!

Pat


----------



## cfournier (16 Apr 2013)

pointfiveoh said:
			
		

> Unbeliebable.  : :facepalm:



Well put.


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Apr 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> He'll probably look like Gary Bussy. Remind me to never buy overalls. They seem to have some sort of effect on your psycie.



At least Mr Bussy has the excuse of being hit in the head a few too many times.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Apr 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> At least Mr Bussy has the excuse of being hit in the head a few too many times.



And Bussey is at least entertaining.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Apr 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> You sure that it's the PR people that need to be fired?



Good point. May be he needs to get a better circle of friends, not the idiots he seems to be hanging out with.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> But does the Army realy need him? how about the Navy?



Nobody specified Canadian Army www.legion-recrute.com/en/   >


----------



## my72jeep (17 Apr 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Nobody specified Canadian Army www.legion-recrute.com/en/   >



Wow can you Imagine how that first day Hour would go?


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Danjanou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the initial haircut might be the end of that career move by the Biebs.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Apr 2013)

I dunno reading the recruiting section this appears to be the new kinder gentler Legion. Nothing in there about NCOs motivating recruits to learn French with a pick axe handle anymore. I bet they even banned the pelote.  8)


----------



## my72jeep (17 Apr 2013)

Can you imagine the remake of the last remake of Beau Geste staring the BEEBS as Dagobert 'Digby' Geste?  :facepalm:


----------



## larry Strong (17 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Wow can you Imagine how that first day Hour would go?



They would turn the little girl into a camp follower


Larry


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Apr 2013)

I'm sure glad none of us said anything really, really stupid when we were young and bulletproof....


----------



## Danjanou (17 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm sure glad none of us said anything really, really stupid when we were young and bulletproof....



Fortunately Al Gore hadn't invented the Internet yet, nor were we married so the wife would remind us of it constantly. 8)


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm sure glad none of us said anything really, really stupid when we were young and bulletproof....



Young people and young celebrities don't have an exclusive domain on saying dumb things.  Plenty of older folks suffer from foot in mouth disease.  Being "young" in not an excuse to make dumbass, self serving, and vain comments.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Apr 2013)

...of course if someone was monitoring you 24/7 they wouldn't pick up the occasional cuss, stupid saying, or ball scratch, would they??


----------



## Remius (17 Apr 2013)

Honestly we are spending wayyyyy to much time on this.  He likely didn't mean anything bad by it, expressed himself the wrong way.  The fact that he went and spent an hour (as attention deficient as teens are these days that's a long time) there to visit, the fact that I'm willing to bet that most 19 year olds don't even know who Anne Frank is  and the fact that the Museum itself felt no slight by it and were happy he took the time to come by means that maybe we can give it a rest.

No one died, no drugs were used, no drunken mishap, no beating a girlfriend, no drunk driving, etc etc etc.  As far as celebrity mishaps goes this is nothing.  Really just a young kid who could have expressed himself a bit better.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Apr 2013)

I don't really see what the issue is here, the fact he took an hour out of his time to goto the Anne Frank museum is a really nice gesture if you ask me.  How many young people goto Amsterdam and would think of going to spend time at the Anne Frank museum?  Not many, in fact, I would gather most would be more concerned with smoking some Dutch grass or going out and indulging in the red light window shopping.

I am not a fan of Justin Bieber's music and don't really care about his celebrity status but I see him as a role-model for kids to live up to.  He basically came from nothing and was raised by his mother who lived a very troubled life but really believed in her son's abilities and dedicated most of her time to helping him achieve success.  Thank god she did because he is superstar now.  This is a kid who literally had nothing growing up and came from a low class household who was discovered by videos his Mom put up on youtube of him.

Granted he is in the spotlight and should conduct himself accordingly but this to me is so miniscule and really I don't see the harm in it!  :2c: 

On top of that I am mildly envious of this young man, he is far more successful with the ladies then I will ever be!  ;D


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm sure glad none of us said anything really, really stupid when we were young and bulletproof....



I know for one that I have probably done far crazier and far stupider things in my life then Justin Bieber has!  Thank goodness I don't have thousands of stenographer's following me around typing down my every move!  >


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...of course if someone was monitoring you 24/7 they wouldn't pick up the occasional cuss, stupid saying, or ball scratch, would they??



This is the path he chose.  There are celebrities who actually do manage to stay out of the 24/7-TMZ/Access Hollywood media machine.  Beiber is not one of them, everything he does is done to guarantee he is in the spotlight somehow, ergo he gets to wear what ever stupid act/comment he makes.  Trying to compare me or anyone else on this site to him is apples and oranges.  He wanted fame and fortune and everyone knowing who he is, whereas I (and probably most others here) have no special "talent" or burning desire to become famous (rich maybe, but fame and wealth need not be bed fellows), so he can take everything that goes with it.  No sympathy.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Apr 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I know for one that I have probably done far crazier and far stupider things in my life then Justin Bieber has!  Thank goodness I don't have thousands of stenographer's following me around typing down my every move!  >



or so you think 8) 

Actually I will agree that at least he did visit it, either his call or one of his handlers, and that was a good gesture.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Apr 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> This is the path he chose.  There are celebrities who actually do manage to stay out of the 24/7-TMZ/Access Hollywood media machine.  Beiber is not one of them, everything he does is done to guarantee he is in the spotlight somehow, ergo he gets to wear what ever stupid act/comment he makes.  Trying to compare me or anyone else on this site to him is apples and oranges.  He wanted fame and fortune and everyone knowing who he is, whereas I (and probably most others here) have no special "talent" or burning desire to become famous (rich maybe, but fame and wealth need not be bed fellows), so he can take everything that goes with it.  No sympathy.



He is only human dude and I don't really think he wanted fame and fortune, that just comes with the territory of being an incredibly talented individual.

He is a sex icon for many women (Lucky Bugger), that alone guarantees that he will be followed and photographed wherever he goes.  I don't really care what he does, he is an entertainer after all and he does a hell of a job, for better or for worse, entertaining us.  he still needs to make time to entertain himself and if that involves dressing like a goof and having a little bit of a piss up, so be it!  I fully support his shenanigans!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm sure glad none of us said anything really, really stupid when we were young and bulletproof....




OMG!!

Bruce sounds just like a.....a......a....

*belieber!!!!*


----------



## krimynal (17 Apr 2013)

and then I saw her face , I'm a BELIEBER ! , not a trace , of doubt in my mind , OOOOOOO I'm in love !


----------



## Strike (17 Apr 2013)

For me it's not JUST what he wrote in the guest book.  It's this as well as every other stupid thing he's been caught doing in the past few months.  From being accused to spitting on a neighbour to being clocked driving 100+ mph to walking through an airport shirtless, etc.  The list is long and that's why this kid grates on me.  You can only forgive a person's foibles so many times before getting annoyed.  All of these stupid things give the impression that he's a conceited brat and not the kind of person I would like to see as a role model.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Apr 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> For me it's not JUST what he wrote in the guest book.  It's this as well as every other stupid thing he's been caught doing in the past few months.  From being accused to spitting on a neighbour to being clocked driving 100+ mph to walking through an airport shirtless, etc.  The list is long and that's why this kid grates on me.  You can only forgive a person's foibles so many times before getting annoyed.  All of these stupid things give the impression that he's a conceited brat and not the kind of person I would like to see as a role model.



I surprise myself by being on RoyalDrew's side in this argument, in the grand scheme of things his antics don't even come close to the level of stupidity and boorishness that I found myself at when I was his age, I was only lucky that I did not have the level of success and ergo media interest that he has. *

Is what he wrote cringeworthy? Absolutely. Is he the first 19 to say something utterly utterly vapid and senseless? No.

Would I care if my daughters looked up to him? Not at all, he will be a distant memory in 5 years and another doe-eyed, noodle-arm'd boy-toy will have taken his place. 

*_(I would argue however that as a Royal Engineer at 21 I surpassed his level of success in fact but that is just my opinion! > )_


----------



## The_Falcon (18 Apr 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> For me it's not JUST what he wrote in the guest book.  It's this as well as every other stupid thing he's been caught doing in the past few months.  From being accused to spitting on a neighbour to being clocked driving 100+ mph to walking through an airport shirtless, etc.  The list is long and that's why this kid grates on me.  You can only forgive a person's foibles so many times before getting annoyed.  All of these stupid things give the impression that he's a conceited brat and not the kind of person I would like to see as a role model.



Ding! We have a winner.


----------



## CougarKing (25 Apr 2013)

Should we be surprised?  : Maybe he will not have so many "beliebers" after this...

link



> *Drugs, stun gun found on Justin Bieber tour bus in Sweden: Reports*
> 
> By Soraya Roberts | North Stars – 7 hours ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Haggis (25 Apr 2013)

Wow!  A Bieber thread!  I just had to post here.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Wow!  A Bieber thread!  I just had to post here.



I got so excited.....and then I found out it was the wrong Biber.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6-mGwPh4L8


 :warstory:  One time at WoT........


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Apr 2013)

If you launched it like that, first, the upper section of the package would thunder down and wreck itself.  Second phase, forward section of the bridge would fall in the gap.  Stab blade not down nearly far enough.  Didn't back up to clear the front roller block from the guide slot.  Failed to raise the rear jib.  Prime mover backs out into a cushion area, pointy vehicles cross to secure the far bank, chassis is never first vehicle across.  Other than that, very cool video.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Apr 2013)

Where's Technoviking?  I would expect this to be HIS thread!!


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> If you launched it like that, first, the upper section of the package would thunder down and wreck itself.  Second phase, forward section of the bridge would fall in the gap.  Stab blade not down nearly far enough.  Didn't back up to clear the front roller block from the guide slot.  Failed to raise the rear jib.  Prime mover backs out into a cushion area, pointy vehicles cross to secure the far bank, chassis is never first vehicle across.  Other than that, very cool video.


Yep there is allways a guy like you sitting behind me at the movies.....................


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Apr 2013)

Hey!  I said it was cool, not like my review of The Hurt Locker, now that one I shot rootbeer out my nose when he hauled all those projectiles by the det cord.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Hey!  I said it was cool, not like my review of The Hurt Locker, now that one I shot rootbeer out my nose when he hauled all those projectiles by the det cord.



So true.....dat.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Apr 2013)

compliments of our Brit friends on ARRSE


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> compliments of our Brit friends on ARRSE



 :rofl:


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2013)

I find it perplexing that I can find common ground with Alex Jones... But his stance that BiEber is Evil  is compelling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t3POfNbx6M

Love the first post in the comments section.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2013)

I was waiting for his head to explode.


----------



## larry Strong (1 May 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> compliments of our Brit friends on ARRSE


Not that far from the truth


----------



## my72jeep (1 May 2013)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Not that far from the truth



OMG Bibber is a METRO......


----------



## CougarKing (1 May 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I find it perplexing that I can find common ground with Alex Jones... But his stance that BiEber is Evil  is compelling.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t3POfNbx6M
> 
> Love the first post in the comments section.



Ahhh Yes....Alex Jones...the same guy who FEARS nerds since he thinks they're one of the most dangerous groups in the US. riiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Haggis (10 Jul 2013)

After his latest display of public immaturity and disrespect (shared with the usual disclaimers), he is no longer a fitting recipient of the QDJM, which I and many other Canadians wear proudly.  He is a public figure whose continued descent into juvenile debauchery should disqualify him for this medal.

Rrevoke it, publicly, Mr Prime Minister.  You may return it when he grows up and apologizes to all the youth for which he purports to be a role model.


----------



## Occam (10 Jul 2013)

He can revoke these two as well, while he's at it.


----------



## Haggis (10 Jul 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You may return it when he grows up and apologizes to all the youth for which he purports to be a role model.



... and make sure that he's properly dressed this time.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Jul 2013)

Why the hate for the Biebs?  Sounds like a good night at the officers mess to me  >

If anything Biebs needs to tell his boys to start practicing a little OPSEC  ;D


----------



## Haggis (10 Jul 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Why the hate for the Biebs?



Because I'm not a beleiber that a public figure who is honoured by his government as a role model for Canadian youth should retain that honour once he has deliberately and repeatedly tarnished his reputation and the significance and intent of the medal.  (That's another topic, I know, but I wear mine proudly alongside my other gongs.)



			
				RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good night at the officers mess to me  >



Maybe - but we can't make him "Duty Celebrity" for a month.



			
				RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> If anything Biebs needs to tell his *posse* to start practicing a little OPSEC  ;D



TFTFY


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jul 2013)

You can't fool me.  You got the QDJM and want Biebs to lose his so you can impress Selena Gomez.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Jul 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You can't fool me.  You got the QDJM and want Biebs to lose his so you can impress Selena Gomez.


 :hellyeah:


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jul 2013)

I'm thinking he's just the new Brittany Spears, not quite the Lindsay Lohan, rocked the scene was a role model for young girls and then all of a sudden no panties getting out of a car, shaving her head and hooking up with K FED! 

I'm a little ashamed that I know these things, but give a 16 year old a Ferrari and millions of fans and I'm thinking this was coming.


----------



## a_majoor (10 Jul 2013)

Who does the Duty Celebrity report to?

What are the hours of duty?

Where does the duty celeb sleep/pick up the box lunch?

Are they entitled to a duty vehicle for the duration for their duty? A duty Photo Tech? Duty PAO?

Which Sergeant Major will be handing out the extras to fill the Duty Celebrity list?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Jul 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Who does the Duty Celebrity report to?
> 
> What are the hours of duty?
> 
> ...



I think it depends on if he is the Battalion Duty Celeb (BDC) or the Garrison Duty Celeb (GDC)

I think a good GDC for Biebs to report to would be someone with woman beating ways of R. Kelly and the Drug Binging of Macaulay Culkin!


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2013)




----------



## Haggis (10 Jul 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You can't fool me.  You got the QDJM and want Biebs to lose his so you can impress Selena Gomez.



I'm already far more impressive and far better behaved than the Biebs.

Gillian Anderson, yes.  Selena Gomez - nah.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (10 Jul 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

>



I heard he had to squat


----------



## Ostrozac (10 Jul 2013)

I haven't seen any rule or reference for how the crown goes about revoking medals and decorations from Canadian civilians. 

For members of the Canadian Forces, it's very straightforward; there are paragraphs and paragraphs in the QR&O describing how our various medals and decorations can be stripped from us. 

Similarly, the Constitution of the Order of Canada has a very detailed procedure for removal from the Order, a procedure that gets exercised pretty frequently. The Constitution of the Order of Military Merit describes a simpler procedure for removal.

But for Canadian civilians, how are their medals and decorations removed? If at all? Is there a procedure described in law, or is this done by order-in-council?


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Jul 2013)

Think he would care if the original was taken away?
Just buy more...
British QDJM and others

ME


----------



## cupper (10 Jul 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> :hellyeah:



I didn't know Selena Gomez was a lesbian.


----------



## Tyson Fox (10 Jul 2013)

Well, posting images calling his sexuality into question surely shows how much more mature you are than him. The QDJM is awarded for: _ 	Having made an honourable service in military, police, prison, and emergency forces, or for outstanding achievement or public service_. He certainly met the criteria, having forty million twitter followers, being named one of the most powerful celebrities, and topping the charts, making wads of money. That's an outstanding achievement for a teenager. Or anyone. 

So, you say it should be revoked. It was made apparent you don't know how to revoke a medal. Harper could probably do it, but there is no reason to. You say it should be revoked because you saw an online video where you can't really tell if it's him. That doesn't matter if your mind is made up about him though. Even if it were him, he is a 19 year old boy. You say he continues to descend into juvenile debauchery? Of course he is, and what Canadian boy doesn't go away from home for the first time at that age and start testing his freedom's limits? 

You say he purports to be a role model. I think you meant that you purport him to be a role model. He doesn't have to live up to your standard. Perhaps you could be a role model of a QDJM recipient and try to spread goodwill, not hate.

The way I see Justin Bieber is that he probably doesn't care about the medal as much as you do, which makes revoking it meaningless. As well, people can separate a medal and an individual. I wouldn't worry about people thinking less of you because a boy allegedly pisses in a bucket when he's hammered. 

Try being nicer.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Well, posting images calling his sexuality into question surely shows how much more mature you are than him. The QDJM is awarded for: _ 	Having made an honourable service in military, police, prison, and emergency forces, or for outstanding achievement or public service_. He certainly met the criteria, having forty million twitter followers, being named one of the most powerful celebrities, and topping the charts, making wads of money. That's an outstanding achievement for a teenager. Or anyone.
> 
> So, you say it should be revoked. It was made apparent you don't know how to revoke a medal. Harper could probably do it, but there is no reason to. You say it should be revoked because you saw an online video where you can't really tell if it's him. That doesn't matter if your mind is made up about him though. Even if it were him, he is a 19 year old boy. You say he continues to descend into juvenile debauchery? Of course he is, and what Canadian boy doesn't go away from home for the first time at that age and start testing his freedom's limits?
> 
> ...



Dude sorry if you took offense to some of these pictures, will call it dark soldier humour.  I for one am mildly jealous of Justin Bieber, if only I had a posse of women follow me around!  I want Bieb's problems!  I think I could single handedly solve our coming fertility crisis  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2013)

I think Shipwreck did not look at what forum this was posted in.  Radio Chatter..... where all senseless topics are posted for humour and not other credible, informative or educational reasons.


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Try being nicer.



Nope.  BTDT - Doesn't work.



			
				Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could be a role model of a QDJM recipient ....



Just for fun, I'll give it a shot.  Watch this thread for updates.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Just for fun, I'll give it a shot.  Watch this thread for updates.


I wait with bated breath ....  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jul 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I wait with bated breath ....  ;D



Me too   :boring:


----------



## jpjohnsn (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Well, posting images calling his sexuality into question surely shows how much more mature you are than him. The QDJM is awarded for: _ 	Having made an honourable service in military, police, prison, and emergency forces, or for outstanding achievement or public service_. He certainly met the criteria, having forty million twitter followers, being named one of the most powerful celebrities, and topping the charts, making wads of money. That's an outstanding achievement for a teenager. Or anyone.
> 
> So, you say it should be revoked. It was made apparent you don't know how to revoke a medal. Harper could probably do it, but there is no reason to. You say it should be revoked because you saw an online video where you can't really tell if it's him. That doesn't matter if your mind is made up about him though. Even if it were him, he is a 19 year old boy. You say he continues to descend into juvenile debauchery? Of course he is, and what Canadian boy doesn't go away from home for the first time at that age and start testing his freedom's limits?
> 
> ...


Twitter followers as a measure of achievement?  Really?  I would imagine that once you start eliminating the bots, that number would drop precipitously anyway.

Now, look at the rest of that list you posted - all of the specific groups mentioned serve the public.  Singing into a microphone isn't service.  The idea behind the award is to recognize those Canadians that represent the best of us (yes, I know that didn't always happen).  A spoiled brat kid who happens to have the looks and voice to make teenage girls swoon doesn't fit into that category for me by a long chalk.  

I don't completely blame the kid, you're a teenage boy who's handed the keys to the world and the people that surround you never say 'no' to you and you are going to go a little nuts.  It's the ongoing pattern of behaviour that is caused by that insanity that doesn't make him the best and brightest of us - regardless of his "achievements".

And if the Order of Canada can be taken away from people for questionable behaviour (Steve Fonyo or Alan Eagleson anyone?), surely a more junior award can be revoked too.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Try being nicer.



Yes Haggis, be nicer. 

You can show _how_ nice you are and how much you appreciate the people who clean your office by pissing on their stuff.

Maybe you can even get some twitter followers as a measure of your success.


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Yes Haggis, be nicer.



Nope!  You wouldn't recognize me if I was nicer and that would harm our friendship.



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You can show _how_ nice you are and how much you appreciate the people who clean your office by pissing on their stuff.



Unlike the much revered, personable and inspiring Biebs, I'd probably get a mop handle to the back of the head.



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Maybe you can even get some twitter followers as a measure of your success.



I don't tweet.   And I won't tweet.   Ever.


----------



## Remius (11 Jul 2013)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> Twitter followers as a measure of achievement?  Really?  I would imagine that once you start eliminating the bots, that number would drop precipitously anyway.
> 
> Now, look at the rest of that list you posted - all of the specific groups mentioned serve the public.  Singing into a microphone isn't service.  The idea behind the award is to recognize those Canadians that represent the best of us (yes, I know that didn't always happen).  A spoiled brat kid who happens to have the looks and voice to make teenage girls swoon doesn't fit into that category for me by a long chalk.
> 
> ...



Yeah, he's a a real douchebag...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's a a real douchebag...


Maybe, but sometimes, it only takes one "holy f**k" to erase a thousand "atta boy's".


----------



## trustnoone73 (11 Jul 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's a a real douchebag...



LOL, Win!

Haggis, you are far too old to be following the Bieber tabloids.  It's a QDJM, not a CC. Sheesh.

The subject line is so inane I think I'll go onto ITunes and buy a Bieber album.


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jul 2013)

Peeing into a mop bucket, driving excessive speeds, writing ridiculous things in an Anne Frank house and doing drugs - Biebers choice (Role Model, definitely not)

Donating money to charities, schools and getting photo ops with sick kids (positive publicity, good role model and was probably told to do these things by a publicist)

QDJM for Bieber, which the thread is about. No, I don't think so.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jul 2013)

My giveaf*ckaphobia is flaring up in a major way, I'm deathly afraid that this little twerps antics are going to matter to me in ten years when he won't even be able to get a spot on Celebrity Big Brother 35 or some other recycle celebretard dreck.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> My giveaf*ckaphobia is flaring up in a major way, I'm deathly afraid that this little twerps antics are going to matter to me in ten years when he won't even be able to get a spot on Celebrity Big Brother 35 or some other recycle celebretard dreck.


Get out of your shell, wallflower, and tell us what you really think  ;D

Well, he appears to have made nice at some level with Bill Clinton:


> Justin Bieber in a Wednesday night tweet directed at Bill Clinton, apparently settling whatever beef lay behind a mysterious TMZ-leaked video that showed the teen idol peeing into a janitor’s bucket at a restaurant and then spritzing a portrait of the 42nd president with cleaning fluid while shouting “[Expletive] Bill Clinton!” (Sources close to the 19-year-old star are telling celebrity outlets this conversation actually happened and that Clinton was totally magnanimous about the whole thing, which had no doubt been eating at him too.) Unclear whether protocol allows one to advertise one’s private hatchet-burying conversation with an ex-president over social media; thus far, no Twitter response from Clinton ....


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2013)

trustnoone73 said:
			
		

> Haggis, *you are far too old * to be following the Bieber tabloids.



That _REALLY_ hurt.   :'(


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2013)

trustnoone73 said:
			
		

> The subject line is so inane I think I'll go onto ITunes and buy a Bieber album  illegally download Bieber's albulm off the internet..



That's more like it.


----------



## Tyson Fox (11 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think Shipwreck did not look at what forum this was posted in.  Radio Chatter..... where all senseless topics are posted for humour and not other credible, informative or educational reasons.



Oh, I was aware of the forum. However, the original post didn't strike me as humorous, more like a direct attack at Justin Bieber. 



			
				jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> Twitter followers as a measure of achievement?  Really?  I would imagine that once you start eliminating the bots, that number would drop precipitously anyway.
> 
> Now, look at the rest of that list you posted - all of the specific groups mentioned serve the public.  Singing into a microphone isn't service.  The idea behind the award is to recognize those Canadians that represent the best of us (yes, I know that didn't always happen).  A spoiled brat kid who happens to have the looks and voice to make teenage girls swoon doesn't fit into that category for me by a long chalk.
> 
> ...



Yes, forty million people listening to what you say 24/7 is an achievement. Obviously. That's more than the population of Canada. Now, you say, the number would drop precipitously, and you weren't exactly wrong. 36 percent of them were bots. So I guess he only has 30 million people. I don't know how he lives with only thirty mil.

You ignored the criteria that I underlined. I underlined it because it was the part that applied to Justin Bieber. You are right that singing into a microphone isn't a service(in the humanitarian sense), but he has made _Outstanding Achievements._ 

What has Bieber done to you to have this hate leveled at him? Why wouldn't we encourage youth to follow their dreams and make people happy? He doesn't save lives, but entertainment is a service in a different way anyway. People obviously really enjoy his music (numbers don't lie) and art can make a difference in people's lives.



			
				Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Peeing into a mop bucket, driving excessive speeds, writing ridiculous things in an Anne Frank house and doing drugs - Biebers choice (Role Model, definitely not)
> 
> Donating money to charities, schools and getting photo ops with sick kids (positive publicity, good role model and was probably told to do these things by a publicist)
> 
> QDJM for Bieber, which the thread is about. No, I don't think so.



Ah yes, pissing in a mop bucket, and military members never go the the mess and do things like that. Every single medal winner in the military has never made a fool of himself with alcohol. And speeding? Where does Bieber get off? What kind of role model gets _tickets?_ Writing ridiculous things in the Anne Frank house? Well, he wrote that he hoped Anne Frank would be a fan of him, which might be a little callous, but whatever, he was probably right that she would have been if they had been in the same time period. His fans are mostly women. I think, maybe. Oh and drugs. Are those a bad thing now, or is it just when celebrities do it?

And after all, when you can't make your arguments with proof, just make up facts like a publicist put him up to every good deed ever. Hell, he probably went back in time and told the Nazis himself about Anne's hideout.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Are those a bad thing now, or is it just when celebrities do it?


You from BC or something?


> Hell, he probably went back in time and told the Nazis himself about Anne's hideout.


I think Godwining the thread on purpose is bannable.


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck,

I'm not saying that he's the worst person on the planet, a majority of people I know including myself have done half the things he has done (not saying which ones)  >. 

He's a young adolescent that needs to grow up a bit. However, on a side note, Bieber has achieved a lot for a Canadian. What, 58,000,000 last year?

At the same time, this commemorative medal served to honour significant contributions and *achievements by Canadians*. During the year of celebrations, 60 000 deserving Canadians were recognized.

I wonder how many of the 60,000 recognized last year peed in a mop bucket, maybe 2%?


----------



## Tyson Fox (11 Jul 2013)

No, I'm not from BC. Are you from BC?

Although I don't care what you think is bannable, no matter how hilarious your assertion is. ("Purposefully invoking Godwin's law?" If I did it by mistake, it would've been okay?) Anyway, I was just making a point about false accusations.


----------



## Tyson Fox (11 Jul 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Shipwreck,
> 
> I'm not saying that he's the worst person on the planet, a majority of people I know including myself have done half the things he has done (not saying which ones)  >.
> 
> ...



Whelp, if you don't think making millions and singing songs people like is an achievement for a young boy, that's that. Perhaps you can just look on him a little more kindly, and not vilify him for no reason. Also, you're never getting the QDJM revoked unless he murders someone or something.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2013)

http://www.nowthisnews.com/news/after-world-tour-pissing-people-justin-bieber-turns-country-his-birth/

It is an endless cycle.....One mistake, sure, people will forgive and forget.  Two mistakes; well  :dunno: .  Constant gaffs....The kid has a problem.  






Now he is a target for ridicule.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> No, I'm not from BC. Are you from BC?



Are you the Biebs?


----------



## Tyson Fox (11 Jul 2013)

Somehow I think that if I were him, I'd be doing something a lot more fun that playing Vice City and arguing on the internet.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2013)

I guess if we use the standard that people in the public eye (soldiers, cops, etc.) should be held to a higher standard because of their visibility, then the Beebs doesn't cut it, no matter how many records sold and Tweeters following.  Like the man said....


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> One mistake, sure, people will forgive and forget.  Two mistakes; well  :dunno: .  Constant gaffs....The kid has a problem.
> 
> Now he is a target for ridicule.



And just because someone thinks someone else's behaviour could be a bit classier doesn't mean there's a hate on.


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jul 2013)

Wait wait wait, i just thought of this.

If he made 58,000,000 and he donated 100,000 to a school, that would be like me who made 55,000 donating $93.50.

LOL!


----------



## Danjanou (11 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you the Biebs?



Naaw but I'm betting he's a Belieber.  >

I'm just impressed and a little shocked that Beiber knew who Bill Clinton was.


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm just impressed and a little shocked that Beiber knew who Bill Clinton was.



And now Bill Clinton is a Belieber, too.  And it's about time.

Look, Shipwreck - I'm being nicer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2013)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Although I don't care what you think is bannable, no matter how hilarious your assertion is. ("Purposefully invoking Godwin's law?" If I did it by mistake, it would've been okay?)



Yes, I figure it would.
Do you feel better for telling me you don't care what I think is bannable?



			
				Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Somehow I think that if I were him, I'd be doing something a lot more fun that playing Vice City and arguing on the internet.


Ahh, playing Vice City rocking out a game where you kill hookers , use and sell drugs. I understand now why you had to ask if drugs were "bad"


----------



## Tyson Fox (11 Jul 2013)

Well, I feel much better for saying it, and of course, I cannot distinguish between fantasy and reality. But at least I don't jump on silly bandwagons, eh Obedient?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2013)

Not surprised to the first.  
Guilty of the second at times myself, but it will get better with age you'll see.
Third there's nothing wrong with catching a ride now and then, especially if the company is good.
Fourth I'll stop before this thread turns into a shipwreck.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> .....Fourth I'll stop before this thread turns into a shipwreck.



I see what you did there.  ;D

Haggis Slick Willy became a Beleiber only because it may lead to a better class of dumb groupies than Monica.


----------



## trustnoone73 (11 Jul 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Peeing into a mop bucket, driving excessive speeds, writing ridiculous things in an Anne Frank house and doing drugs - Biebers choice (Role Model, definitely not)
> 
> Donating money to charities, schools and getting photo ops with sick kids (positive publicity, good role model and was probably told to do these things by a publicist)
> 
> QDJM for Bieber, which the thread is about. No, I don't think so.



OK, I know more than a few that have done most all of the above less the Anne Frank bit, and the donating 100,000K.  Most of them have received at least one commemorative medal, one area or higher commendation if not an OMM, and have been successful unit RSMs or are RCMP now.

Heck, I wrote up one of my NCO's and I think he may have been in jail at the time.  Yes he got it.  It wasn't one of Her Majesty's establishments.

Enjoy life, JB is.  I seriously doubt his QDJM is the reason you did or did not get one.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Jul 2013)

trustnoone73 said:
			
		

> OK, I know more than a few that have done most all of the above less the Anne Frank bit, and the donating 100,000K.  Most of them have received at least one commemorative medal, one area or higher commendation if not an OMM, and have been successful unit RSMs or are RCMP now.
> 
> Heck, I wrote up one of my NCO's and I think he may have been in jail at the time.  Yes he got it.  It wasn't one of Her Majesty's establishments.
> 
> Enjoy life, JB is.  I seriously doubt his QDJM is the reason you did or did not get one.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2014)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

LINK



> Judge To Justin Bieber: Join The Marine Corps Or Go To Jail
> 
> 
> By Lee Ho Fuk | January 24, 2014
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2014)

To quote Gunny Highway:


> The Marines are looking for a few good men. Unfortunately you ain't it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jan 2014)




----------



## Loachman (24 Jan 2014)

If only that article was true.

Unfortunately, the Duffelblog's style has become a little too obvious.

But we can dream...


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

>



Now that is downright scary.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> If only that article was true.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Duffelblog's style has become a little too obvious.
> 
> Bu we can dream...



I know Loachman....I know....


----------



## caocao (24 Jan 2014)

I wish Dexter still worked at Miami Metro...


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2014)

I hope he takes deportation to Guantanamo.


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Jan 2014)

Merged several more threads about JB into this one, because we don't really need more than one.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

One is already too many.   >


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Merged several more threads about JB into this one, because we don't really need more than one.



Good call. 

He's a waste of rations and an oxygen thief.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> If only that article was true.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Duffelblog's style has become a little too obvious.
> 
> But we can dream...


You wouldn't be saying that if a Canadian judge offered him the CF or jail, I'll bet  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (31 Jan 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You wouldn't be saying that if a Canadian judge offered him the CF or jail, I'll bet  ;D


No problem.  I wouldn't even care which ship he was posted to.   >


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No problem.  I wouldn't even care which ship he was posted to.   >


 :rofl:


----------



## MARS (31 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No problem.  I wouldn't even care which ship he was posted to.   >


Well, with all the budget cuts, I am short on fenders.  A 'screaming fender' as we call them, can be as effective as pneumatic ones.  He is young.   His bones are strong, lots of fleshy parts...he would do just fine.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2014)

MARS said:
			
		

> Well, with all the budget cuts, I am short on fenders.  A 'screaming fender' as we call them, can be as effective as pneumatic ones.  He is young.   His bones are strong, lots of fleshy parts...he would do just fine.



 :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2014)

>


			
				MARS said:
			
		

> Well, with all the budget cuts, I am short on fenders.  A 'screaming fender' as we call them, can be as effective as pneumatic ones.  He is young.   His bones are strong, lots of fleshy parts...he would do just fine.



Well said sir!

Maybe I/C of the butt party on the grenade range?


----------



## Journeyman (31 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe I/C of the butt party on the grenade range?


While tempting, too many things could go wrong, like slashing the grenade budget.  I think it's best if we let the Navy 'win' this one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jan 2014)




----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

Here we go........


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2014)

MARS said:
			
		

> Well, with all the budget cuts, I am short on fenders.  A 'screaming fender' as we call them, can be as effective as pneumatic ones.  He is young.   His bones are strong, lots of fleshy parts...he would do just fine.


Touché!  I like!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe I/C of the butt party



Are you still talking about the Navy Jim?


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> While tempting, too many things could go wrong, like slashing the grenade budget.  I think it's best if we let the Navy 'win' this one.




Well, ok then. 





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Are you still talking about the Navy Jim?



Pun not intended but it works for me!


----------



## MARS (31 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Are you still talking about the Navy Jim?



Ummmmm....that would be butt _pirates_ not parties.

Know your naval terminology....aargh matey  ;D

Besides, it's not gay if you're underway...7 days at sea and all that


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2014)

MARS said:
			
		

> .... it's not gay if you're underway ....


 rly:


----------



## Journeyman (1 Feb 2014)




----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2014)

I guess it's up to me to keep this mindless thread going......   ;D


----------



## Goose15 (7 Feb 2014)

:rofl: damn that's funny!


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emsLrZg160s

Self explanatory, hard to watch this without wanting to Force choke him.


----------



## jlv031 (17 Mar 2014)

Wow... What a piece of ****


----------



## MacIssac (17 Mar 2014)

Should be stripped of his   Passport lol


----------



## Journeyman (17 Mar 2014)

Come on, like we needed a reason.


----------



## Strike (17 Mar 2014)

He was probably coached not to answer any questions. Mind you, he could have done that without looking like an asshole.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Mar 2014)

Strike said:
			
		

> He was probably coached not to answer any questions. Mind you, he could have done that without looking like an asshole.



Doubtful.


----------



## cupper (17 Mar 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if his lawyer didn't give him a dope slap when all got said and done.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Apr 2014)

He is going to discover the true meaning of friendship when his money runs out, ie he won't have any.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Apr 2014)

Awesome pro-choice ad.....   :nod:


----------



## Jed (6 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Awesome pro-choice ad.....   :nod:
> you are a sick man, Journeyman.  ;-)


----------



## Journeyman (6 Apr 2014)

Jed said:
			
		

> you are a sick man, Journeyman.  ;-)


      :bowing:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Apr 2014)

Think this one is more suited for you Journey......  ;D


----------



## Chispa (9 Jun 2016)

Bieber gets beaten Take brat! Justin Bieber gets beaten up after punching a man twice his size in the face

Is it too late to say sorry? Watch pop brat trigger a street brawl.

See photos etc fallow link:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/1257747/justin-bieber-punched-beaten-ohio/?CMP=spklr-_-Editorial-_-FBPAGE-_-TheSun-thesun-_-20160609-_-Showbiz/Celebrity-_-488798626-_-Imageandlink


Aaaa did not see thread was started, checked radio chat sorry.

Good that will teach that young misfit, believing he is on top of the world; certainly his pride, etc., has been taken down a few notches, 
I believe plausible has learned nothing from it, and will need a few more, :loser: .


----------

